

How To Build An Online Dating Site, NoSQL Edition - stickfigure
http://blog.similarity.com/post/7541938593/how-to-build-an-online-dating-site-nosql-edition

======
tfannon
nice insight into what it takes to go from an idea to reality by the author of
the Objectify app-engine wrapper himself! -tf

